# "Press Select to Continue" on ViP 211 Dish receiver



## Junocat5 (Mar 15, 2007)

Quick question: Has this annoyance in the Dish firmware ever been 'fixed' to a ReplayTV users satisfaction? Has anybody heard any news that it may be fixed in the near furure?

I have read through just about every thread on this problem in this forum and AVSForum. There are many attempts to fix this problem by adjusting the Inactivity Timer, Update schedule, enabling and disabling certain features, etc and I have tried them all. For the most part, none of them work for everybody depending on the revision of firmware you have or the revsion of hardware (receiver) you have installed. Only one configuration seems to work for most people and it requires maxing out the Inactivity Timer and the setting four Auto Tune(s) at six hour intervals to keep the receiver awake and also allowing the receiver to sleep during the Update phase. And this does work, but it's not really a good fix because shows that record during those Auto Tune(s) are always in jeopardy. 

I have called Dish a number of times and the consensus is that it is a 'bug'. All of their suggested workarounds are like of the ones you have read in various posts. 
At least the frontline people at Dish are not aware of a fix anytime soon. 

Maybe somebody has already worked out a hardware hack?  Thanks.


----------

